# New AADR Champion!



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Big congrats to AADR Champion Southern Inferno's Ember and Kristin (username SYDNEY) on kicking some butt this past weekend at the NC AADR Show/pull. Ember earned her Champion title and took the Champions cup this weekend at 9 months old! Her weekend haul included 2-2nd place WP, 3-1st 9-12mo females, 3-Best Puppy, and a Champion of Champions Cup. Not too bad for a pup that hasn't cracked a year old yet  Embers handlers Kristin and Paul deserve a lot of credit for getting out and representing these red dogs well.




























Kristin and Arson kicked some butt on the weight pull track this weekend also. UWP Southern Inferno's Arson CGC took 1st in his WP class and Most Weight Pulled under 60lbs!!



















To top it all of AADR CH Countryman's Sydney CGC, SchH BH, WH held her own in the Champions Class. She took 3-2nds and 1-3rd in the Champions Class!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

GREAT JOB EVERYONE!!!!! Those are the best quality OFRN I've seen in well.. since Hawaii I reckon. :clap:: :clap: :clap:

I want to take the time to point a VERY well bred dog and I would like to see if anyone knowing genetics can point out why I say this dog is a very valuable breeder and specimen of the OFRN strain of dogs. 









Im really impressed with this dog...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats to Sydney and Southern Inferno!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats!It sounds like your pups are doing good!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

congrats!!!! they look awesome!!


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

She was looking amazing that weekend!  Congrats!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

that fist picture is just the best! Congratulations!!


----------

